# Indoor Candle Prop



## mad0as0a0hatter (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice job!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the design you drew/engraved (hard to tell which from the photo) on the candle. Gives it a feeling of being enchanted.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool. I like it alot.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work on it.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks great! Nice engraving and paint job.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Cool engraving, nice job!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Very cool! Is it a real candle or PVC? Great engraving.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love it. Can you show a how to on the engraving?


----------



## mad0as0a0hatter (Sep 5, 2010)

@Uruk-Hai its a real candle after three days of reading a propping blog I saw the candle around the house found the owner and got them to let me do that to it.

@scareme without another candle all I could do is an unillustrated right up.


----------

